# £1 a roll Agfa Vista



## gsgary (Oct 6, 2015)

Not bad for £1 a roll, what do you think ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice range of color, shows the various shades of pinks and purples. Is this expired? doesn't look it. I always liked Agfa, haven't seen any in a long time til the other day I found a camera shop that actually has some.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 6, 2015)

No this is fresh film, I'm not sure if it is Agfa film it could be re branded Fuji like the Agfa slide film Precisa which is Fuji


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 6, 2015)

Didn't think it looked expired but just not seeing Agfa around here anymore.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 6, 2015)

AgfaPhoto


----------



## gsgary (Oct 6, 2015)

Just found out it is Fuji C200


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, I haven't seen that around here. Found a place online and that's the first I've seen Agfa Vista in some time.


----------



## CarlH (Oct 6, 2015)

Agfa Vista 200 is sold in the UK in the discount chain Poundland for a £1, it's usually then resold on Ebay for £2-3 a roll.


----------



## cgw (Oct 6, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Nice range of color, shows the various shades of pinks and purples. Is this expired? doesn't look it. I always liked Agfa, haven't seen any in a long time til the other day I found a camera shop that actually has some.



Fuji Superia 200 will give the same or better results. Agfa C-41 film of yore is gone.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2015)

CarlH said:


> Agfa Vista 200 is sold in the UK in the discount chain Poundland for a £1, it's usually then resold on Ebay for £2-3 a roll.


I grab some every time I see it in Poundland


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, I thought the 'old' Agfa Vista was no more. I liked it.


----------



## Arkas (Oct 9, 2015)

The photos look great, love the colors.
I just got a few rolls of Agfa Precisa 100, I'll try them out to see how they compare to Fuji Provia.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2015)

Arkas said:


> The photos look great, love the colors.
> I just got a few rolls of Agfa Precisa 100, I'll try them out to see how they compare to Fuji Provia.


Precisa is Fuji film but not sure which one ive used it and it is very good


----------



## Manwithacam (Oct 30, 2015)

This site decodes the DX codes from film and tells you what brands the film stock was sold as.


----------

